# SeR PARTS



## SERDEMON85 (Feb 20, 2019)

Does anyone have a clue why oil light is on and oil pressure gauge is at zero but just got an oil change 05 altima se r auto also looking for front bumper in good condition anyhelp would appreciate it new to the forum


----------

